# 2017 Diesel tested!



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

The Tribune did one last week and the stick was averaging 52 combined city and highway and the 9 speed auto was at 47. They really liked the car. 

By by the way, that guy testing was one of the crappiest stick drivers I've ever seen. If he really wanted fuel economy, he'd be skip shifting with all that torque he has available. His 0-60 runs were also ridiculous. I'd have held the gears longer for those runs.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Ha! In the first 2 minutes he missed 6th and got 4th just like I do.


----------

